# 2a 2c 22nd August, possible redundancy, cancel PHI or low cost policy?



## gabriellaz (20 Aug 2013)

I've just been advised of a possible redundancy at work. 

My renewal date with VHI is the 22nd August. I won't be able to afford the plan I'm on for myself and family if I'm made redundant. I thought about cancelling completely but I'm 42 and have been told I have osteo arthritis. Husband is 47 and has asthma. If I get a new job I can afford VHI again but then if I've cancelled we'll have long waiting periods. 

So is it best to opt for the cheapest policy? Any advice on which to go for? We also have two children ( under 10).

Any help would be appreciated as I am in a bit of a fluster about the redundancy and haven't much time to decide.


----------



## Gerry Canning (20 Aug 2013)

I believe you have a months grace to review.
I believe most companies (not just VHI) have some good basic covers , you can check them on internet. 

You have to 21st Sept .
Just a thought but maybe use redundancy to get 1 year up front as you seem to think you will get work.


----------



## snowyb (20 Aug 2013)

Hi gabriellaz,

Welcome to AAM.

Sorry to hear of  your work situation, the cheapest option at the moment is 1334pa(25euro per week)  with VHI, details as follows;

Adult Option;
One Plan Starter;   price per adult; 536pa;  public hospital cover only, NO private hospital or outpatient cover.

Children's Option;  reduced price applies from 22/8/2013
Parents and Kids Excess Plan;  price per child; 131pa;  full hospital cover (public,private + hi-tech cover), no outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?299&102/



There are also the new range of Aviva Focus Plans, worth considering.  Note;  these plans have a restricted list of hospitals both public and 
private,  so if the selected hospitals suit where you live,  they could be an option, depending on your overall budget.

Adult Options;
1.  First Focus;  price per adult;  765pa;  selected list of public + private hospitals, 150private excess, no outpatient cover.
2.  Day2day Focus plan;  price per adult 750pa;  selected list of public hospitals,  no private hospital cover,  day to day outpatient cover(gp etc)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?340&339/

Children's Options;
The half price children's offer only applies to children over 5yrs, details as follows;

Family Focus plan;   price per child 150pa - selected list of public + private hospitals,125 priv excess, day to day outpatient cover (gp 30x4 visits
 etc).   
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?343/

If  one of your children is under 5 yrs, the following option is a good alternative;
Level 2 Family Health;  price per child; 215pa - full hospital cover (public,private+hi-tech cover) no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?248/


The restricted hospital lists for public and private hospitals can be checked out as follows;

www.avivahealth.ie/focus-plans/just-enough-plans/?focus=first

www.avivahealth.ie/focus-plans/just-enough-plans/?focus=day2day

www.avivahealth.ie/focus-plans/just-enough-plans/?focus=family

All children's hospitals are public anyway, so their cover wouldn't be affected overall,  it's choosing what level of cover you want for yourself and your husband, based on your new reduced budget.


Regarding downgrading cover to just public or restricted private cover,  if you want to upgrade in a few years time,  you would serve a waiting
time of 2 years for the extra cover only,   in respect of any pre-existing conditions only at that stage.  

You have a further 14 days after 22/8/2013 to consider your options before making a final decision.
If you have any further questions or if you need further explanations, that's no problem.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## macdo (21 Aug 2013)

Gerry Canning said:


> I believe you have a months grace to review.


 
Vhi will make you commit after 14 days cooling off period.  If you are insured via your company they may go easy. You have up to 13 weeks to reconsider joining another company after that date you will have to start waiting periods again.


----------



## macdo (21 Aug 2013)

snowyb said:


> Regarding downgrading cover to just public or restricted private cover, if you want to upgrade in a few years time, you would serve a waiting
> time of 2 years for the extra cover only, in respect of any pre-existing conditions only at that stage.


 
If you were to downgrade cover with VHI though, they will make you serve upgrade waiting periods with them even if you don't have pre-existing conditions, the other 3 companies don't do this.


----------

